# Uber Pandora won't stop playing, consumed gigabytes of mobile data



## majikbear (Aug 18, 2016)

I tried out the new Uber Pandora feature today.

Well, bad move.

After getting out of my car and disconnecting from the Bluetooth stereo, the app kept downloading and playing music silently in the background for hours, consuming gigabytes of data.

When I noticed that it was still playing silently in the notification shade I tried to pause it. It would not pause.

I tried to kill the Uber Partner app from the app switcher. It would not quit.

I had to reboot my phone to get it to stop playing.

So, user beware: Once you start playing music in the Uber Partner app it cannot be stopped and if it is disconnected from Bluetooth it will continue to download and play music silently in the background.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

*Another brilliant idea, brought to you by Uber. 
*


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Airplane mode?


----------



## majikbear (Aug 18, 2016)

HERR_UBERMENSCH said:


> Airplane mode?


Using Airplane Mode would have required me to be aware that the problem was happening.


----------



## BruiserB (Jul 13, 2015)

I had really high data use when I tried using the internal Pandora as well. And I have T-mobile where Pandora is normally free data, but it seems that Uber's Pandora still counted....at least on my phone. I have an iPhone....I don't know if it was still downloading when I thought I was offline, but I do know my data use was extremely higher than normal. I usually use Apple Music or Amazon Prime Music channels and both are free data from T-mobile.


----------



## majikbear (Aug 18, 2016)

I was sent a private message by Uber's Pandora Integration team.

They are supposedly working on it but I haven't heard from them since their initial contact.


----------

